# PM Rescue - new maltese owner - training question



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

hello!

I've been lurking on SM for a couple of weeks now, learning as much as I can before we get our rescue maltese. She is currently in foster care and was rescued from a puppy mill down south. My husband and I don't have kids and we work from home a lot, so we decided that a rescue pup would be the way to go. Tomorrow we are meeting her for the first time and I'm really excited!

I have a question about training. All of the dog people we have talked with recommended crate training and that is what we were planning to do, however the foster mom feels strongly against it. We have an open-plan apartment and I just don't think it's safe to leave her roaming around, especially as she is just getting used to her new home. On the other hand, we don't want to scare her or bring back memories of the puppy mill either. 

She'd only be in the crate for periods when we are not home, usually not more than 1-2 hours per day and sometimes not at all. We don't mind her wandering around when we're at home to keep an eye on her. 

Foster mom started her on pad training (and I just ordered reusable pads for our house) but she doesn't quite have the hang of it yet. That's another reason I think it would be great to crate train her.

Has anyone here had any experience with this sort of situation? There is so much wisdom here and I'm so happy to have found this site  

- Diane

P.S. Although she is not officially ours yet, we are going to see her tomorrow. Here is a picture:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a rescue! Have you considered an x-pen instead of a crate, so she wouldn't feel so closed in?
She could move around more and see everything that's going on and see you when you're home, at least until she is more
trained. Just something to consider and maybe talk to the foster mom about...

And, :Welcome 2: - we look forward to seeing lots of pics of your little girl!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm also thinking x-pen. Or a very large crate. When LBB came on board, he was a blind puppy.
So I bought a HUGE crate. It was beautiful, and so roomy. It fit an entire pad, bed, food/water bowls, and toys.
It was like a mini resort. Heck, I wanted to move in. 

Didn't work for LBB, though. Which isn't the same thing, I know. Just wanted to tell you of his fabulous little
resort hotel he had for a day. 

Many years ago, I had mill doggies. And no way would I put them in a small crate. I gated the kitchen off.

I know your apartment is open, so I would go with Dorothy's suggestion, and try an x-pen.

Bless you, and your rescue. Keep us updated.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a great day tomorrow, meeting your new baby. God bless you.
xoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie is a rescue... she was owner turned into a kill shelter! Grrrrr! She was very confused aobut potty training and actually feared anyone seeing her 'go'. It is believed she was severely punished for 'accidents'. She is crate phobic so that was not an option... ( again believed she was penned in for long periods). She also had separation anxiety and that added to the challenge of potty training because often SA pooches get in such a twit, they can't help themselves.

It just took a lot of time and patience... I simply fed her on a regular schedule... observed her natural pattern of having to "go" and took her outside ...put her on a long rope to give her 'privacy' then praised and rewarded when she 'went' so she learned this was a 'good' thing and not something to fear punishment.

During this process when we HAD to leave her, I kept her confined to my office with all her toys, food/bed, water etc. since ther floor there was easier clean up. I even left a couple pieces of my worn clothing which she carried across the room and placed into her water bowl LOL ( think she was trying to tell me something? ) LOL 
She did do a number on my moldings, the door and floor by the door in her attempt to get out to find me. However once we got the potty manners under control... we let her have full run of the house and that along with other techniques for SA soon got her issues 'fixed' and she is now a happy, secure little girl.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got back to work after meeting our new furbaby. Foster mom was kind
enough to drive him over to our apartment for a first visit. I am so in love! 
She needs a little bit of dental work and we are trying to figure out if that is
something the rescue group can get done for us before we adopt her. But
I feel like I want her to come live with us NOW :wub: I need to be patient!

Thanks for the advice on the crate training. After some more discussions after
your great posts, we settled on getting a gated play pen which will have a bed,
toys, blanket and wee wee pad inside. Here is a photo of it. My husband went
to pick it up this afternoon.

And we ordered the reusable wee wee pads from personally paws to use.

Pictures of us and Queso coming soon!

Diane

gated play pen


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Dec 5 2008, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683475


> I just got back to work after meeting our new furbaby. Foster mom was kind
> enough to drive him over to our apartment for a first visit. I am so in love!
> She needs a little bit of dental work and we are trying to figure out if that is
> something the rescue group can get done for us before we adopt her. But
> ...


Great Idea. We have one of these for Bianca and she loves it. We only keep her in it when we go out. She's 2 1/2 now but she doesn't like to be left alone wandering the house. She'll cry and go from room to room looking for someone. When we put her in the playpenn she knows there nobody home and she settles right in.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:Welcome 1: That's what I used for my fluffs when they first came home and it works great!! I can't wait to see pics once she is home with you!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I used the same play pen for Bogie when he was a pup. It worked really well. He stayed in it whenever we went out, or if we just couldn't watch him. I always gave him a treat when I put him in the pen so he didn't object to go in. Much good luck with your baby, and post pictures when she comes home.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Dec 5 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683475


> I just got back to work after meeting our new furbaby. Foster mom was kind
> enough to drive him over to our apartment for a first visit. I am so in love!
> She needs a little bit of dental work and we are trying to figure out if that is
> something the rescue group can get done for us before we adopt her. But
> ...


Excellent! I think that will much better for her then a crate considering her past. How wonderful that you are taking in a rescue! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's a photo from today. She's coming home tomorrow!

Her name is Queso.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: Oh, Queso, look at you...bless your little heart. :heart: I'm so glad you found a mommie and Daddy. :smootch:


----------

